# Fracino Piccino



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Coffee Bean now offers the brand new Fracino Piccino, Fracino's new twin boiler domestic espresso machine. Take a look........ (link removed by Admin)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Advertising rates are available - please ask if you wish to continue advertising on this forum


----------

